# Casting Question, Penn Defiance 40LW



## chriswkbrd (Jun 8, 2013)

I bought this reel used not to long ago for almost nothing.  Before I spool it with $100+ worth of braided line, can I cast this reel? I'm planning on using it for shark fishing off of Jekyll, and I don't want to waste the line if I can't cast it from shore. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2013)

Try Penn 545 or 555 inexpensive.  Level wind is not the way to go for distance casting.


----------



## chriswkbrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## gafshr (Jun 8, 2013)

I have almost 700yds on my 555 braid on bottom 30lb mono on top.


----------



## BBaker (Jun 20, 2013)

As jamie said a level wind is not preferred for casting.  I also STRONGLY urge you NOT to spool it with braid especially fishing Jekyll.  Braid has poor abrasion resistance.I run all my conventional reels which are all Saltist with a 300 yds of braid backing topped off with mono.  If you decide to fish this reel I would suggest 300 yards of 30lb braid topped off with 30 lb mono.  Not familiar with that reel but you should be able to get 500 yards of line on it.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 21, 2013)

BBaker said:


> As jamie said a level wind is not preferred for casting.  I also STRONGLY urge you NOT to spool it with braid especially fishing Jekyll.  Braid has poor abrasion resistance.I run all my conventional reels which are all Saltist with a 300 yds of braid backing topped off with mono.  If you decide to fish this reel I would suggest 300 yards of 30lb braid topped off with 30 lb mono.  Not familiar with that reel but you should be able to get 500 yards of line on it.



If you're fishin off the beach you're not gonna have a big problem with oysters. Just make sure your leader will hold up to that tailwhip.  I just got the 7500 Saltist Spinner and man that thing is a brute!!  It would be a great surf reel....


----------



## BBaker (Jun 21, 2013)

Oysters aren't the problem. There is a lot of junk and trash in the water and most the beach has a good trough that fills up at the top of the tide and your line will be sitting on a little bar.  Regardless if you use braid or mono you will need a good thick shock leader. If your using a braid one I wouldn't use anything under 200lb test. 150 at the bare minimum. A schock leader will protect you from abrasion from the sand, tail whips, and snapping off your weight when you cast. The general rule of thumb for schock leaders is 10lbs for ever ounce you will be throwing.


----------

